
How to setup a Mac for developing? - lurkerfromabove
I was recently offer a Macbook at my work, so since I never had used a Mac before I decided to give it a go.  
Are there any good posts regarding how to set up my development environment?
======
120bits
This list [1] should cover almost all the essential application for a
developer.

[1][https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/my-mac-
os](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/my-mac-os)

